# Diabetes free



## beck (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone had any experience getting labelled officially diabetes free by their GP?

If I can get my levels and weight down can I ask my GP to remove it from my medical history?

Basically, Im really struggling to get life insurance.  Everywhere I go declines me because of my diabetes, even companies that specialize in complicated medical issues.

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry Beck, the best we can hope for is 'well controlled' as there is currently no cure. Have a look at this link on the DUK website, perhaps it will help.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 16, 2015)

Have you looked at this: http://www.moneysupermarket.com/life-insurance/diabetes/

A google search reveals quite a few companies that specialise in life cover for diabetics, however from the moneysupermarket article it may be your control that is causing the refusal or maybe some other connected condition (like high blood pressure).
You should certainly be trying to get below the levels that classify you as diabetic, but few will achieve that and certainly not for any length of time.  If you do achieve an hba1c that means you are no longer classified as diabetic it will still be in your medical history (thats the definition of history, you cannot wipe it out).

This site might help: http://www.moneysworth.co.uk/life-i...ns/diabetes/?gclid=CKjupaG6rscCFe7KtAoddgIHcw

Doesn't look cheap though.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 17, 2015)

I got my insurance from the insurance surgery......

Insurance Surgery

They eventually got me a policy with AVIVA.........

That's with 16 years of type 1, changes to my eyes and I put in the occasional fag for good measure just in case I dabble in the future and I was accepted....

its about 30 quid a month I think for £100,000, so not a huge amount of cover.....but a tad more pricey.......

it is possible though........

you wont ever become non diabetic though unfortunately.....


----------



## Amigo (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm confused about this. I remember reading a post on here recently where someone (type 2) had HbA1c's well below the diabetic level for some years and was going to be 'taken off the diabetic register'. Or have I misunderstood this?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 17, 2015)

Eating minimal carbs and keeping active will keep type 2 symptoms at bay yeah.........

but what happens during periods in life when the diet isn't maintained and exercise becomes harder............the symptoms will return, so you never actually become a non diabetic again, its impossible....


----------



## Annette (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a friend who has just had a Gastric bypass. She was told (she says) that this will cure her Type 2. 
She says that her morning bs was 7 without her metformin, so this means she's cured.
I don't buy it. Her bs was 7 cos all she's eaten in the last 3 days is a mashed banana...I worry that when she starts eating 'properly' again (as properly as you can after a bypass) she may find her levels go up and it will have a devastating effect on her mental wellbeing.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 17, 2015)

A morning blood sugar of 7 is actually higher than you would expect from a non diabetic after fasting.....

so no cure.......


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 17, 2015)

Beck - I would be utterly astonished if you had diabetes removed from your medical records, because you have been diagnosed, and that becomes part of your medical history, and a fact that can't be erased - unless the diagnosis were found to be incorrect, which seems unlikely.

From my personal perspective, my medical records now hold the status of "Diabetes Resolved", acknowledging my diagnosis then subsequent non-diabetic HbA1c results.

As far as life assurance is concerned, I am very surprised you are being declined due to diabetes.  But, it could be a couple of reasons:

Firstly, if you are very recently diagnosed, the life house may want to defer accepting you for cover to see how you get on.  T2 diabetes is not usually seen as being a an enormous stumbling block, although it could be expected the premium would go up a bit, because the risk to the company is greater than for a non-diabetic.

Secondly, you may have other medical conditions impacting on the life house's view of you as an individual.  Diabetes may be part of their decision, but coupled with other conditions you may have, they may consider you too much of a risk.

It is certainly worthwhile discussing things with an independent financial advisor, who will have knowledge of a wider range of providers than an advisor from say, your bank.

I am not a financial advisor, but have done pieces of work with a couple of large life assurance and investment providers, including in their underwriting areas, so I have a decent grasp of what goes on, and how their views are shaped.

Whether or not you can have your diabetes removed from your medical records.  Getting your blood scores into good shape is often very do-able with good application and quite a bit of work.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## emmo26 (Aug 26, 2015)

Travel Insurance enquiry.
==================

First diagnosed with a score of 9.0 fasting reading (no meds)....After a strict diet regime, completing the Newcastle diet, I now read a safe 5.5.
.
.
.

I have a couple of questions about holiday/travel insurance in connection to my diabetes been successfully reversed......

Does your premiums go down with lower BG reading?

Do you still have to declare your condition to new insurers, even after getting the all clear post a HbA1c test?

Is the insurance industry's attitude to type 2 people, is once you've got T2, you got it forever?

........

Also on average, what's the typical costs of a 2 week policy with Type 2 being your only condition?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 27, 2015)

Can't answer all your questions but the forms I have filled in have asked about how you treat and complications.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 27, 2015)

Emmo, I can perhaps answer a couple of your questions as they relate to travel insurance for a Type 2 based on the experience I've had in getting insurance in the past few days.

Yes you must declare your diabetes to the insurance company even if it's under control and outside of the range. Any condition you've had consults/treatment for in the last 2/3 years must be declared anyway. I obtained excellent cover with World First and I found they did the most sensible medical screening and actually asked relevant questions. They wanted to know;

When I was diagnosed,
Was I on medication
Had I ever needed to be hospitalised for the diabetes
Did I have diabetic neuropathy
Did I have retinopathy or any sight problems related to the condition
They also asked me my height and weight.
And the usual cholesterol levels.

I have other serious conditions which I feared might push the premiums through the roof but after a very thorough screening, I got a single EU trip premium for under £50 which covers me up to £2 million medical cover. My premium would not have been anything like that with diabetes alone so worth giving them a try.

http://www.world-first.co.uk

Hope that helps


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 27, 2015)

Emmo, if you try that link, please let us know the outcome. We may make a note of them for others in the future as travel insurance is a regular problem we face. Has anyone else used World First?


----------



## Amigo (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes I'd be interested too Alison. I'm loathe to recommend insurance companies because their true worth can only be judged at pay-out time should it ever unfortunately become necessary. But I do know of a number of fellow cancer sufferers who have insured with them at much more reasonable rates than some other companies. And importantly for me, I could tell from the screening that they were asking the right questions.

I hope they prove useful for any other members who are finding insurance difficult or too expensive to obtain. It can be a right pain!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 27, 2015)

Exactly, we can't recommend anyone, but it's useful to have a list of resources that people can look at and choose from for themselves. It would be self defeating however, to put something on the list that's not fit for purpose, which is why I'd like some more feedback.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry Amigo, I didn't mean it to sound as though I don't believe you, I do and they wound good. It's just that I'd like to know what other folks experience has been as well.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes I removed my post because it sounded a bit prickly Alison. Just the way I'm feeling at the moment I'm afraid  
I did extensively check this company's reviews however and spoke to people who'd used them and they were very positive about the experience.

'You pays your money...you take your chance' must be the mantra with insurance companies generally I think.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 27, 2015)

Amigo said:


> Yes I removed my post because it sounded a bit prickly Alison. Just the way I'm feeling at the moment I'm afraid



Know what you mean I get that way too - often.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 31, 2015)

If only !  That would be nice.  One of my motorbike trips we travelled to 11 diff countries & I got basic ins. No probs & really enjoyed  4000miles


----------

